# My spectrum service has been coming in horribly pixelated since new year.



## My Cape is a Recliner

I am not positive it is the spectrum service or if it could have something to do with the TiVo. There are a few shows that have been coming in horrible since new years. Not all shows or channels are bad and its happening rarely. Resetting everything seems to fix it. They start out fine, and just randomly start to digitally pixelate. It takes a few minutes, and the picture gets so bad the screen is half black, and it will lose audio. I have noticed this on live tv, and on a couple recordings. Its doing this on live and recording, and at least two different channels.

I don't know how to diagnose this, or see if I can confirm whether or not its the TiVo or spectrum. Could I be having a tuner go out? Is this a signal coming in issue? How do I proceed to fix this??? Thank you.


----------



## Willy92

You've got a bad connection somewhere.

I have Spectrum, and mine did that a few months ago, showed up on my recordings. I replaced my cables , from the splitter to the Tivo(Bolt VOX) and tuning adapter, with some fancy "gold ended" cables from Amazon, and it stopped. These are the cables:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DI88YR2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Philtho

I'm seeing the same thing. On Sunday the 29th of December I noticed many of my channels coming in pixelated. I have two other Spectrum DVRs and they were doing the same thing. A few days later it got better, and I ordered powered splitter to put in. It's mostly fixed, but every now and then ill see blips. My service was rock solid until the 29th for the past 10 years. I'm in WI.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner

If it was a bad connection, then why would resetting it fix it (temporarily)?


I tried to use the CHAT feature with spectrum yesterday, but it wouldn't load. Same thing again today. My guess is that's not a coincidence. I called and used the automated service. Through the automated service they sent a "ping reset" to my account. They were going to do one to the spectrum box too, but don't have one. I figured I should give this a try, and see if that resolved it. I'm thinking I will see problems today or tomorrow if nothing changed and will call back and try again. I'll update after it doesn't or at least a week to see if that resolved it.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner

That didn't fix it. I still have the problem. I noticed now that when I do reset it, for a few seconds before the TiVo connection starts, I get snow. I wasn't getting that before these problems started.


----------



## Philtho

Probably best to schedule for them to come out and take a look. They can measure the strength at the point where it comes into the dwelling and see if it meets spec. If the signal is poor, likely the box before it is having issues, or it got a bad update etc. The people who show up have been generally pretty good at finding out weird cabling issues. However with Tivos they kind of glaze over.


----------



## CinciDVR

Do you also have internet service through Spectrum? If so, the same issues that impact your digital TV signal will likely also impact your internet service. That being the case, you usually can log into your cable modem and review power and signal levels which should help you decide if the issue is the incoming signal. Here are a couple links that explain cable modem readings:
Signal levels on a DOCSIS 3.0/3.1 Cable Modem - Pick My Modem
Evaluating Your Cable Internet Connection | Motorolacable.com


----------



## ingsoc747

Have you checked/replaced splitters?


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner

I was going to call them the next day, got side tracked, and then did not have any further problems. Its now been five days since I have seen any signs of this issue. I did not change anything, (I replaced all my cables with RG6 semi-recently, and actually used a 10mm wrench to make sure. I know it wasn't my connections). 

Using DIAGNOSTICS, my signal strength has increased since this happened 90% - 99%. My guess is something to with the new year and coding coming from Spectrum's end, but I have zero reason, ability, or understanding to say why.


----------



## Rugged Ron

I had a similar problem a few months ago with Spectrum. It would come and go. I eventually called them, and what they found was a major problem with the main feed a few spans from my house. They had to call out the "big guns" to make the repairs. It affected our complete lateral of about 10 homes, but I was the only one that reported it!


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner

This was the first time I had noticed anything like that in about six months of having the service. 
No clue if its related, but they just finished installing fiber optic cable in my neighborhood over the last couple months. I want to say they finished a month ago (at least on my street), but I know they are still in the area. I have no clue how it all works, but wondering if they could have done something that affected the node. 
There was that nasty storm that came through the country a couple weeks ago. I swear this started a few days before it got to my area, but that storm was a few states west this trouble started. It didn't last long, but it was coming down harder than it has all year. (I know another long shot, but this is more of trying to keep a record of all possibilities I can come up with for me, and anyone who searches in the future). 
I remember now that I had called and had them call me back instead of being on hold, and had my hands full working in the garage when they called. I didn't try again, and it stopped then so I didn't bother. If anything happens again, I will call quickly.


----------



## dougtv

Two of my tuning adapters with random crap out issues all happened the first week of January after not having any issue before. One tuning adapter won't sync anymore no matter who I speak to and our primary Tivo/tuning adapter syncs/solid light as if everything is ok, but tuning to any high end channel causes the tuning adapter to flash it's red message light and either lag my tivo interface completely or eventually give me the "unable to tune" TA error. Multiple cable guys have come, nobody knows what to do. I think this is the end for me and Spectrum sadly after being a TWC customer for 15+ years.


----------



## Fugacity

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> Using DIAGNOSTICS, my signal strength has increased since this happened 90% - 99%.


I have an Edge, but I have noticed similar issues here and there. More recently in the past week for me. My signal is almost always 100% though. I was able to check diagnostics and there was one corrected error the last time I saw it, which is odd because I saw the pixilation. I'm wondering if they juiced the signal and its become hotter for some reason. There are circuits in the Tivo that will protect it from a signal that is too strong. You may be able to test by attenuating the signal with a splitter or splitters.

Reading other posts I think 85 percent signal strength 35 SNR is the sweet spot, but in your case dropping it down to 90 percent again should be good. Mine has always been 100% and 41SNR so I don't know if my signal got stronger since Tivo won't show strength over 100 percent.

Technically you shouldn't have issues at 99 percent either but here is the link to troubleshooting signals: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Knowledge/Troubleshooting-Digital-TV-Signals


----------

